#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Getting into roleplay again

## Soul Ravisher

Hi there, I'm mostly here to do some major world building and fantasy roleplays. I do maladaptive daydreaming so I come prepared with a lot of ideas that I'm happy to share! I've been away from rp sites for six years but I'm looking for something long term, I typically reply fast but of course life can change that.

Hope to make some friends ❤️

----------


## Alura

:*blow*:  Welcome to RPA, Ravi! Daydreamers always fun to have aboard!

----------


## Enigma

Welcome! What sort of world building are you into?

----------


## Azazeal849

Welcome to RPA, Soul!

World building is great! Why don’t you go to the group RP requests forum here to work up some of your ideas, or find an existing one that interests you? If you prefer 1-on-1 writing, that section can be found here! 

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And if you like it here, please consider giving RPA your vote on the role play site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## Soul Ravisher

> Welcome! What sort of world building are you into?


Well with my years of dreaming up imaginative worlds I tend to get very complex, the main world I use has several different races of fantasy people. A full history, 10 different dimensions, including a few extra ones so really it's more than ten. I even have a history of wars and civil conflict, there are royal hierarchies but also simple nomad living styles. I've been building this world since I was five so a lot is going on presently, I am capable of making an entirely new world but I normally draw off my created one. So far I've seen myself using the bottom-up approach, the world I've already created grew from just one place Into a whole planet.

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Soul Ravisher!

We've got some really great writers here that I'm sure will be happy to help you worldbuild. And people here are super friendly, so you are sure to make friends too!  ::):

----------

